# A Life on the Line



## Battou (Nov 23, 2008)

Taken (handheld) with Vivitar 400mm on Canon EF, ASA 400 during an abnormal medical evacuation






Bigger here


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 23, 2008)

What that bottom line really there? It is so much blacker than the others!? But no matter what, this is such a cool capture. More so since you think the patient in this emergency rescue flight did not survive...  Therefore also the title (could also be a caption, right?) is quite fitting.


----------



## Battou (Nov 23, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> What that bottom line really there? It is so much blacker than the others!?


 Yes it's there, it is just closer and not as DOF killed as the others.





LaFoto said:


> But no matter what, this is such a cool capture. More so since you think the patient in this emergency rescue flight did not survive...  Therefore also the title (could also be a caption, right?) is quite fitting.





Yeah, I thought the title was very fitting, it is a major contributer to my posting and processing it differently than the others.


Additionally, I've done a little touch up to it, those of you who viewed it previously may have to force refresh.


----------



## pixeldawg (Nov 24, 2008)

Just saw this... Am new here, so you have to cut me some slack...

I like this shot, but think that graphically, it would be a much stronger image if you cropped the trees out at the bottom. By doing that, it would have a more surreal look to it and in my opinion, make it a much stronger image. Nice seeing here though. :thumbup:


----------



## Battou (Nov 29, 2008)

pixeldawg said:


> Just saw this... Am new here, so you have to cut me some slack...
> 
> I like this shot, but think that graphically, it would be a much stronger image if you cropped the trees out at the bottom. By doing that, it would have a more surreal look to it and in my opinion, make it a much stronger image. Nice seeing here though. :thumbup:



Thanks, I had considered the very crop you are suggesting, but it felt too tight to the helo, it's a little tight to the rear of it as it is but it was required to eliminate a building that absolutely had to go.


----------



## juber (Nov 29, 2008)

*fantastical ! ,* don't think to remove noise ... beutiful with it


----------



## Battou (Nov 29, 2008)

juber said:


> *fantastical ! ,* don't think to remove noise ... beutiful with it



Thanks. It's film grain by the way.


----------



## Battou (Dec 30, 2008)

Nothing More?


----------



## Harmony (Dec 30, 2008)

The area around the helicopter is brighter... intentional? I quite like it.


----------



## Battou (Dec 30, 2008)

Intentional, no, Not sure what I did to get that but I too liked it.

Thanks


----------



## manaheim (Dec 30, 2008)

My three year old daughter just saw it and went "OOO!!! DADDY!!  HELICOPTER!  LIKE MINE!!" 

She has now opted to sit on my lap while I browse the forums.


----------



## Battou (Dec 30, 2008)

manaheim said:


> My three year old daughter just saw it and went "OOO!!! DADDY!!  HELICOPTER!  LIKE MINE!!"
> 
> She has now opted to sit on my lap while I browse the forums.



Thank you, I'm glad to help, If she want's to see more of it there is a link at the top of the post going to more shots of the event.


----------



## Harmony (Dec 30, 2008)

manaheim said:


> My three year old daughter just saw it and went "OOO!!! DADDY!!  HELICOPTER!  LIKE MINE!!"
> 
> She has now opted to sit on my lap while I browse the forums.



That's it, Chris, nice to see that you're weaning her onto TPF early!


----------



## jv17 (Dec 30, 2008)

well the picture has lots of meaning to it, but the beauty of the picture is not that good


----------



## Battou (Dec 30, 2008)

Beauty wasn't really the plan here, it is all in the meaning.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 30, 2008)

Harmony said:


> That's it, Chris, nice to see that you're weaning her onto TPF early!


 
I'm trying to pollute both of my daughters with photography early on.  You should see the thread where I have pics of my daughter out shooting with me using my D100.


----------

